
Maskson.org – Scaling Improvised Full-Face Respirators for Clinicians at Risk - will_walker
https://maskson.org
======
will_walker
Hey everyone, Interaction Designer who is working on the project here. My day
job is working at Google but this is a really rewarding volunteer gig. The
folks behind this are humble and top notch.

The functioning masks use FDA-approved surgical guide resin, not an extrusion-
based material which might exhibit problematic porosity. We're only pursuing
materials that already have FDA clearance, and working directly with hospitals
and industry partners to scale.

This is not a DIY, at-home effort. The adapters we are using are printed in an
industrial facility and are currently being fielded by many MDs. We will have
over 400 out in hospitals next week and have a goal to put out 50k before this
is over. No pictures I can share yet since we don't have release forms but
please feel free to AMA. I speak for myself, not my employer or the larger
MasksOn org.

